# Verbesserte Suchfumktion ?



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Hallo Markus

Wie wärs hier mit einer verbesserten Suchfunktion der Beiträge nach Zeit?

Bisher kann man nur Beiträge nach folgenden Kriterien abfragen:

-------------------------------------------------
Beiträge seit dem letzten Besuch anzeigen
Eigene Beiträge anzeigen
Unbeantwortete Beiträge anzeigen
-------------------------------------------------

Etwa so wäre es viel komfortabler:
-------------------------------------------------
Beiträge seit dem letzten Besuch anzeigen
*Beiträge nach Zeit anzeigen*
Eigene Beiträge anzeigen
Unbeantwortete Beiträge anzeigen
-------------------------------------------------

Angezeigt werden: Letzte 24 Stunden

Posts anzeigen: [ Letzte Woche ] [ Gestern ] [ Letzte 24 Stunden ] [ Heute ] [ Letzte  x Tage ]


----------



## Markus (19 Juni 2003)

hmm wie meinst du das?
man kann doch auswählen ob alle beiträge angezeigt werden, oder die suche von einem jahr bis zu einem tag einschränken.

das optionsfeld ist auf derrechten seite etwa in der mitte.



Suche


----------



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Hi Markus

Schau dir das mal im Original an.

http://www.transistornet.de/


----------



## Markus (19 Juni 2003)

jetzt weiß ich was du meinst, hat also mit der suchfunktion garnix zu tun...
gibts dafür nen fertigen mod oder muss ich mich da jetzt auch noch selber verkünsteln?


----------



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Hi Markus

Jetzt bin ich überfragt, der Thomas hat das hinbekommen.
Mail den Thomas einfach mal an, beruf dich auf mich, 
er wird dir gerne sagen, wie das funktioniert.


----------

